# 140ac lease in Grayson KY



## bass123 (Sep 25, 2016)

I have a 140ac. lease in Grayson Ky. It was cut 8 years ago and is very thick but has a lot of roads that could be set up for blinds. Bean fields around property. 1800$ 904-703-1745 Thanks Tyler 
UPDATE: if Noone wants the lease I will take 2 guys and they can have year around access to the land there is 2 tracts 140ac and 75ac. It would mainly be the 2 guys and no one else but If I do it this way id like to try to turkey hunt it a couple days if I can get off.


----------



## rbryan27 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Info*

Can you send me more info please?


----------



## Cheese1976 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Land info*

Can I get some more info such as an aerial or something. Thanks


----------



## bass123 (Dec 27, 2016)

leased.


----------

